# Quizno's Pro Challenge



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

The dates of the QPC have been leaked, aug30-sept5, Labor Day weekend. This is being accepted as bad news for the Steamboat Springs Stage Race. Medalist has visited Steamboat and asked to maybe finish here on friday and start on sat. This presents problems of volunteer support, and road closure logistics for the SSSR, and the race promoter seems to think that the QPC will also tend to lure away our racers to become fans, and not participate in our event.

Any thoughts out there about our small stage race being pushed out by the QPC?
What our your opinions about racing Labor day weekend vs. following the QPC?


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

73 views and not a single opinion? Is Lance scaring you guys away?


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

A couple of things:

It doesn't make sense that QPC would approach Steamboat and favor a leg there. Instead, my understanding is that they are in the process of evaluating 100+ proposals that have come in (with corresponding cash offers) from cities around the state. Perhaps you are hinting that Steamboat has put in an offer, which has been accepted and now QPC is just haggling dates with Steamboat?
QPC is a big deal that will be attracting riders and publicity from around the world. I can certainly agree with the SSSR race director his/her event will be overshadowed if it is held anywhere near QPC. SSSR is a great event but the big dog always wins. Sure, reschedule SSSR for the following week. There will be a lot of other standing Colorado late-August/Labor Day events that will also have to adjust because of QPC.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

Velonews reports that 23 cites have proposed hosting the QPC, not 100+. I attended the site visit with Medalist here in Steamboat and they were in fact talking about a stage finish friday afternoon in downtown steamboat with an outbound start saturday morning. Nothing is official till they announce it but hosting a stage finish/start amid the SSSR would be hard for our small town of volunteers, so sadly it's either QPC or SSSR. We can only wait on their decision, I was just wondering what our out of town racers though of this prediciament. 

Would you come race the SSSR if the QPC wasn't in Steamboat and we could continue our event, or would you be drawn to the QPC for watching no matter what else was happening? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

sbsbiker said:


> Velonews reports that 23 cites have proposed hosting the QPC, not 100+. I attended the site visit with Medalist here in Steamboat and they were in fact talking about a stage finish friday afternoon in downtown steamboat with an outbound start saturday morning. Nothing is official till they announce it but hosting a stage finish/start amid the SSSR would be hard for our small town of volunteers, so sadly it's either QPC or SSSR. We can only wait on their decision, I was just wondering what our out of town racers though of this prediciament.


Good information, thanks. So is it safe to say that the City of Steamboat Springs put in a QPC bid knowing that there would be a collision with SSSR?


sbsbiker said:


> Would you come race the SSSR if the QPC wasn't in Steamboat and we could continue our event, or would you be drawn to the QPC for watching no matter what else was happening? Thanks for your thoughts.


That's a great question. I probably would but it's not difficult to imagine that SSSR will lose potential riders and spectators to the QPC circus.

In other QPC news, information is also trickling out about about a Loveland->Boulder QPC stage that goes through the RMNP area (maybe not the park itself).


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

We put a bid in to host thinking the dates were aug22 to aug 28 then learned of the date change and conlfict.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

sbsbiker said:


> We put a bid in to host thinking the dates were aug22 to aug 28 then learned of the date change and conlfict.


That's highly unusual to solicit bids and then change the terms in-flight. I'm guessing that QPC is rushing things a bit but isn't Medalist a seasoned company in putting on events like this?


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

We were told the date change came from a scheduling conflict at the UCI level. They wanted aug 22-28 but UCI asked for the later date.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

sbsbiker said:


> We were told the date change came from a scheduling conflict at the UCI level. They wanted aug 22-28 but UCI asked for the later date.


The QPC coverage in the latest Velonews is reporting the old August 22-28 date for the race but of course they had to go to press weeks ago. Don't make those QPC vacation plans yet, Velonews readers!


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

We have heard the same thing. Good news for the SSSR, we will stay with Labor day weekend. Come up to steamboat and race.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

sbsbiker said:


> We have heard the same thing. Good news for the SSSR, we will stay with Labor day weekend. Come up to steamboat and race.


I did and it was awesome. The Marabou Ranch circuit course, in particular, was a gas....and painful. The free beer at the BBQ was icing on the cake. Very well done and looking forward to it again next year. :thumbsup:


----------

